# Cherry Trees



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, if I take the bark off a branch and sterlise a branch from a cherry tree, will it be safe to use in my snakes vivarium? As in, is cherry tree safe? From what I've heard, fruit trees are safe but I'd like to be 100% sure. 
Thanks,
Dan.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes it'll be great. If it's your own cut the bits you want so it's fresh, remove the bark and leave it a while for the sap to dry out.

The stuff to avoid is conifers, and a few others that are poisonous to humans (like yew and rhododendron).


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

snickers said:


> Yes it'll be great. If it's your own cut the bits you want so it's fresh, remove the bark and leave it a while for the sap to dry out.
> 
> The stuff to avoid is conifers, and a few others that are poisonous to humans (like yew and rhododendron).


Many thanks, I cut some off from the tree in my garden and cut the bark off with a knife, it's now in my airing cupboard, thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Many thanks, I cut some off from the tree in my garden and cut the bark off with a knife, it's now in my airing cupboard, thanks! :2thumb:


in the oven drys it out quicker mate


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'd be cautious of using cherry tree wood, it is one of the questionable ones in the bird and mammal world but whether this is through ingestion or contact I don't know.


----------

